# Do you wear glasses?



## girl_geek (Mar 22, 2005)

I was just wondering if I was the only one around here that had to wear glasses every day! I used to wear contacts but I can't any more due to dry eyes






Also, if you wear glasses, are you happy with them? It seems like society (or at least America) thinks that you can't be beautiful if you wear glasses. I used to post at a wedding planning forums site, and I couldn't count the number of girls that said something like "I can't wear my glasses on my wedding day, I have to look beautiful!" Well that's fine, but what about those of us who can't wear contacts and want to actually see our groom?



(Needless to say I wore my glasses at my wedding!) Although I admit I was once guilty of this thinking, and insisted on getting my first pair of contacts before my junior prom


----------



## tylda1969 (Mar 22, 2005)

_I have owned both glasses and contacts. I have not worn them for years. No I didn't get surgery, just pure laziness of going to get a new script. I know it's awful for my eyes and they are getting worse all the time. I constantly scwint (is that a word?) at everything. I always say I'm going to get them checked and time gets away from me._


----------



## girl_geek (Mar 22, 2005)

I think it's spelled "squint"





You probably already know this, but it's important to get your eyes checked once a year, even if you don't think the prescription has changed -- my prescription changes a tiny bit most years, even when I don't think it has! Plus they test for eye diseases like glaucoma which is very important!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Mar 22, 2005)

I've been nearsighted since I was in 8th grade (I'm 24 now) and back then I insisted on contacts ONLY. I didn't even own a pair of glasses until about 4 years ago, and the only reason I got them was because I had an eye infection, and my contacts must've picked it up, so anytime I put them in... my eye was totally bloodshot - and I needed to see &amp; drive! While I was getting my exam I learned that I had the start of neovascularization... where the blood vessels in the eyes are so starved for oxygen that they start growing toward the iris. Unfortunately, my first eye doctor gave me 'long wear' lenses that you keep for 6 months before getting a new pair... and never told me that I couldn't sleep in them. So... after many lazy late nights wanting to watch tv (&amp; SEE it) I would leave my contacts in for days at a time, only taking them out to clean them. (Wish I knew then that you couldn't do it) And the only way to stop the neovasc. from progressing was to limit my contact lens use, take them out at night, and wear glasses as often as possible. He said that the vessels will retract on their own once the oxygen supply is there... but once it progresses and worsens, and once they reach the iris, they will not go back, and you'll see things in your vision. So since hearing that scared the crap outta me... I was wearing my glasses a LOT more. Eventually I got over the "image" thing... and I started having less of a problem with wanting to wear them. Last fall I finally put away my first cheap "starter" pair - which were large, round, glass... and invested in a nice new pair... they're lighter, smaller &amp; more "sophisticated" looking... and also went extra for the scrathproof lenses, the anti-glare coating (so you can see right thru them at my eyes w/o a reflection, and also reduces glare - easier on the eyes) and also for Transition lenses that change to a dark black outdoors in UV light. I wish they would change w/ light and not just the UV... I had the misconception that they did at first. But they only change to the amt. of rays... so they don't change in the car because the windshield has a UV fiter in it... (Unless you stare at the sun from the side w/ the windows down!



But I'm wearing them everynight, and usually on weekends or just 'whenever'. Luckily my neovasc. has gotten better... not completely gone, but I'm in the clear (Literally!) And I've finally found a happy ground with my glasses !


----------



## tylda1969 (Mar 22, 2005)

_Oh yeah! That looks better. I knew that I spelled it wrong but couldn't think of how it was supposed to be. As for my eyes, yeah yeah yeah I know how important it is yet there is always something else. I promise I will get it done soon!



_


----------



## NYAngel98 (Mar 22, 2005)

Originally Posted by *tylda1969* _Oh yeah! That looks better. I knew that I spelled it wrong but couldn't think of how it was supposed to be. As for my eyes, yeah yeah yeah I know how important it is yet there is always something else. I promise I will get it done soon!



_ *I'd love to get LASIK, but I'm petrified they'd screw up &amp; I'd go blind!



*


----------



## tylda1969 (Mar 22, 2005)

_My mother in law had it done a couple of years ago. Worked like a charm. And she used to have to wear some serious big ass glasses!



_


----------



## Mina (Mar 22, 2005)

Best part...I wear the glasses too...doctor didn't recm me for contacts for dry eyeses...so i wear fancy glasses such as diff tan color glasses....looks cool to me...frameless, light blue, purple, pink, i even have purple prescribed sunglass. i need them to drive. i have distance prescription...overall i don't mind wearing glasses yea for wedding i would wear contact for one day...


----------



## girl_geek (Mar 22, 2005)

Yay, I'm glad you're happier with your glasses! I am growning to accept my glasses too; I think just planning for the wedding and hearing those comments got me down a little! Plus whenever I look back at pictures of myself with contacts I always think I looked better then. So I guess I'm still not 100% happy with glasses but I am getting much better





Plus, being a Computer Science student I worry that having glasses adds to the "geek" stereotype, so I hope my clothes and makeup are trendy enough that I don't look like a geek (even if I may act like one)!



But I have noticed that many more people in my computer classes wear glasses than the average population so that may be actually be a fairly accurate stereotype...


----------



## NYAngel98 (Mar 22, 2005)

Originally Posted by *girl_geek* Yay, I'm glad you're happier with your glasses! I am growning to accept my glasses too; I think just planning for the wedding and hearing those comments got me down a little! Plus whenever I look back at pictures of myself with contacts I always think I looked better then. So I guess I'm still not 100% happy with glasses but I am getting much better




Plus, being a Computer Science student I worry that having glasses adds to the "geek" stereotype, so I hope my clothes and makeup are trendy enough that I don't look like a geek (even if I may act like one)!



But I have noticed that many more people in my computer classes wear glasses than the average population so that may be actually be a fairly accurate stereotype...

*Maybe its from the monitors LOL



*


----------



## Haloinrverse (Mar 22, 2005)

i wear my glasses pretty much all the time. i have an astigmatism, so its hard to read or see far away without them. i can legally drive without them, etc.

i just got a new pair of glasses last week. theyre way cuter than the pic, i assure you. theyre the same style, but the front is transparent magenta and the arms are clear.





when i have a bit more money id like to get my current prescription put into my last pair of frames so i have two to choose from depending on how im feeling or what makeup im wearing. i was worried that the magenta would clash with some of my eye looks, but so far its been fine with everything ive worn.





this is my last pair. the inner edge of the front of the frames is transparent yellow.

i absolutely cannot stand contacts. theyre like little nasty chunks of plastic suctioned to my eye ball. the whole concept skeeves me out. im proud to wear glasses!


----------



## Mina (Mar 22, 2005)

You absolutly right.....Docs told me the same thing as of being a Information Technology/DBA (BIT) student i have to have glasses to work always with machines. But It's fair for monitor, like janell said glasses protecting our eyes from the light of monitor. I hope you will be ok with glasses.

Originally Posted by *girl_geek* Yay, I'm glad you're happier with your glasses! I am growning to accept my glasses too; I think just planning for the wedding and hearing those comments got me down a little! Plus whenever I look back at pictures of myself with contacts I always think I looked better then. So I guess I'm still not 100% happy with glasses but I am getting much better




Plus, being a Computer Science student I worry that having glasses adds to the "geek" stereotype, so I hope my clothes and makeup are trendy enough that I don't look like a geek (even if I may act like one)!



But I have noticed that many more people in my computer classes wear glasses than the average population so that may be actually be a fairly accurate stereotype...


----------



## NYAngel98 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Here's mine! Anne Klein #9036 - I have them in "satin cocoa' - they're a light tan/bronze - so they are kinda unnoticable against my skin... you see them, but they're not a stark stand-out color like black...



*


----------



## Geek (Mar 22, 2005)

Tony don't need corrective lenses









Originally Posted by *girl_geek* 

I was just wondering if I was the only one around here that had to wear glasses every day! I used to wear contacts but I can't any more due to dry eyes




Also, if you wear glasses, are you happy with them? It seems like society (or at least America) thinks that you can't be beautiful if you wear glasses. I used to post at a wedding planning forums site, and I couldn't count the number of girls that said something like "I can't wear my glasses on my wedding day, I have to look beautiful!" Well that's fine, but what about those of us who can't wear contacts and want to actually see our groom?



(Needless to say I wore my glasses at my wedding!) Although I admit I was once guilty of this thinking, and insisted on getting my first pair of contacts before my junior prom


----------



## Geek (Mar 22, 2005)

Now, that's a nice long post.










Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* 

I've been nearsighted since I was in 8th grade (I'm 24 now) and back then I insisted on contacts ONLY. I didn't even own a pair of glasses until about 4 years ago, and the only reason I got them was because I had an eye infection, and my contacts must've picked it up, so anytime I put them in... my eye was totally bloodshot - and I needed to see &amp; drive! While I was getting my exam I learned that I had the start of neovascularization... where the blood vessels in the eyes are so starved for oxygen that they start growing toward the iris. Unfortunately, my first eye doctor gave me 'long wear' lenses that you keep for 6 months before getting a new pair... and never told me that I couldn't sleep in them. So... after many lazy late nights wanting to watch tv (&amp; SEE it) I would leave my contacts in for days at a time, only taking them out to clean them. (Wish I knew then that you couldn't do it) And the only way to stop the neovasc. from progressing was to limit my contact lens use, take them out at night, and wear glasses as often as possible. He said that the vessels will retract on their own once the oxygen supply is there... but once it progresses and worsens, and once they reach the iris, they will not go back, and you'll see things in your vision. So since hearing that scared the crap outta me... I was wearing my glasses a LOT more. Eventually I got over the "image" thing... and I started having less of a problem with wanting to wear them. Last fall I finally put away my first cheap "starter" pair - which were large, round, glass... and invested in a nice new pair... they're lighter, smaller &amp; more "sophisticated" looking... and also went extra for the scrathproof lenses, the anti-glare coating (so you can see right thru them at my eyes w/o a reflection, and also reduces glare - easier on the eyes) and also for Transition lenses that change to a dark black outdoors in UV light. I wish they would change w/ light and not just the UV... I had the misconception that they did at first. But they only change to the amt. of rays... so they don't change in the car because the windshield has a UV fiter in it... (Unless you stare at the sun from the side w/ the windows down!



But I'm wearing them everynight, and usually on weekends or just 'whenever'. Luckily my neovasc. has gotten better... not completely gone, but I'm in the clear (Literally!) And I've finally found a happy ground with my glasses !


----------



## NYAngel98 (Mar 22, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Now, that's a nice long post. 





*It's been a nice long HEADACHE! LOL



*
*So the moral of the story is kids..... *

*WEAR DISPOSABLES &amp; TAKE THEM OUT AT NIGHT!



*


----------



## NYAngel98 (Mar 22, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Tony don't need corrective lenses



*Tony just the best now ain't he? LOL



*


----------



## keaLoha (Mar 22, 2005)

Contacts by day, glasses by night.


----------



## Jen (Mar 22, 2005)

I wear glasses all the time. I actually have several pair. I wear 2 of them the majority of the time. I have an Oliver Peoples pair that is a plastic tortoise with a pink/peachy inside color. The other pair I wear alot is a Robert Marc black plastic w/pale pink on the inside. I love them both. I also just got a pair of LaFont sunglasses that are really cool. Wish I had pics to show yall.





I used to wear contacts but not anymore. My son had the PRK laser surgery done in December. It is less invasive but longer recovery than the lasik.


----------



## bonbon412 (Mar 22, 2005)

I think glasses can be really cute! I never wear mine because I'm sensitive to the weight of them, but my roommate gets tons of compliments on her when she wears them! I think the right pair of glasses can be really enhance your looks (like Tina Fey on SNL...I think she looks great w/ her glasses!)

~Bonnie


----------



## Laura (Mar 22, 2005)

I voted for OTHER coz i'm supposed to wear glasses for television &amp; reading but i never do. Actually my sister uses contacts all the time but is so fed up of them that she's having laser surgery on her eyes in a months time!


----------



## Amethyst (Mar 23, 2005)

Wow - this is a great topic.

I've been having problems with my contacts lately too and I've been switching between glasses and my lenses. I just had a "nice" pair of glasses made up. After wearing contact lenses for so many years, I find it really hard to get used to wearing glasses, even occasionally. But I'm concerned / thinking that sometime in the future, I might not be able to wear my contacts anymore.


----------



## girl_geek (Mar 24, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Amethyst* Wow - this is a great topic. 

I've been having problems with my contacts lately too and I've been switching between glasses and my lenses. I just had a "nice" pair of glasses made up. After wearing contact lenses for so many years, I find it really hard to get used to wearing glasses, even occasionally. But I'm concerned / thinking that sometime in the future, I might not be able to wear my contacts anymore.





Amethyst, I know the feeling! When my eyes started to get dry, my doctor had me try every type of lens, solution, and eyedrop he could think of, but ultimately nothing worked and now I wear glasses every day.



It was very frustrating because for a long time we couldn't figure out why my eyes were so dry -- the dr said that women usually don't get this dry of eyes until they hit their 40's and start experiencing hormonal changes. (Incidently my mom now has dry eyes and can't wear contacts anymore either, after 30 years of wearing them!) We ruled out allergies and reactions to eye makeup, which can also cause dry eyes. I've decided that I *think* my eyes are dry because I am sleeping with my eyes open! Some of my roommates have said my eyes are open a crack when I sleep, and my eyes are painfully dry in the morning before I use eyedrops. However I don't understand why they can't produce more tears after I wake up and why they stay dry all day




Anyways, good luck, and I hope you find something that works for you!


----------



## Amethyst (Mar 24, 2005)

OMG - YES! You are SO right on target! My doctor told me part of the cause is aging! I'm only 43 and this doctor is older than me!





Anyway, I am alternating days wearing contacts and glasses because I am not ready to give up my lenses yet. I've been wearing them since I was 17


----------



## girl_geek (Mar 25, 2005)

Well, you may just be going through normal hormonal changes then. I, however, am only 23 so my hormones better not be already fluctuating and drying out my eyes!


----------



## melzie_fire (Mar 26, 2005)

I wear contacts every day, glasses at night and in the morning until I pop my contacts back in, lol. My glasses are rather cute, though, they are Jones New York kind of rectangular tortoiseshell frames but I just prefer wearing contacts. I started wearing glasses in 2nd grade and it got old pretty quick. I got my contacts when I was 15 or 16.


----------



## wongy74 (Mar 28, 2005)

I wear contacts by day and glasses at night. I would wear glasses more often but I am very blind and even though I have thin lenses, you can still tell I'm blind cause you can see all the magnifying layers if you turn it to the side.

Here's my glasses (but mine are black):






I have had glasses since 3rd grade and contacts since 7th grade.

Recently, I went to the Dr's office cause my eyes were irritating me and the Dr told me that I need to use eye drops more to keep the eyes moisturized. Apparently, contacts use will make your eyes get these tiny spots in the fleshy, parts around the eye and the only way to prevent this is to use eye drops regularly. And the only way to get rid of them is to stop using contacts for a long time- can't remember how long. Sucks.





I want to get LASIK cause I'm tired of contacts and glasses and am a little afraid of the spots (see above).

*edit* In case anyone in interested, the glasses are Bebe Ballet glasses. The inside of the black frames is a tortoise shell (or tiger or whatever).


----------



## NYAngel98 (Mar 28, 2005)

Originally Posted by *wongy74* I wear contacts by day and glasses at night. I would wear glasses more often but I am very blind and even though I have thin lenses, you can still tell I'm blind cause you can see all the magnifying layers if you turn it to the side. 
Here's my glasses (but mine are black):






I have had glasses since 3rd grade and contacts since 7th grade.

Recently, I went to the Dr's office cause my eyes were irritating me and the Dr told me that I need to use eye drops more to keep the eyes moisturized. Apparently, contacts use will make your eyes get these tiny spots in the fleshy, parts around the eye and the only way to prevent this is to use eye drops regularly. And the only way to get rid of them is to stop using contacts for a long time- can't remember how long. Sucks.





I want to get LASIK cause I'm tired of contacts and glasses and am a little afraid of the spots (see above).

*edit* In case anyone in interested, the glasses are Bebe Ballet glasses. The inside of the black frames is a tortoise shell (or tiger or whatever).

*these are cute Jess! I bet you look 'studious' ! I tried on a pair similar to these when I was buying mine, and the shape flatter pretty much any face - good choice!



*


----------



## wongy74 (Mar 28, 2005)

Thanks! Your glasses are cute too! I'm no good with wire frames though. I like to fall asleep in my glasses and smoosh them around so that they're all bent out of shape.





Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* *these are cute Jess! I bet you look 'studious' ! I tried on a pair similar to these when I was buying mine, and the shape flatter pretty much any face - good choice!



*


----------



## Marisol (Mar 29, 2005)

I have been wearing contacts since I was close like 14. I started off wearing glasses and hated them. After a year or so, I finally conviced my parents to let me get contacts and I have been a contant lense wearer ever since. I do have a pair of glasses that I keep with me just in case something happens to my contact lenses and mostly use them at night or when I am up late studying. I have astigmatism so my contact lenses are a bit thicker than the regular ones. My eyes get really dry especially around a/c but I manage.

At my last doctor visit, I asked about LASIK and they told me that I had to wait until I was 27 to see if I was a candidate for the surgery. I guess my astigmatism isn't as advanced and also, my doctor said that my eyes stop changing around 27.

Here is what my glasses look like right now. I like them and they are comfy enough.


----------



## girl_geek (Mar 29, 2005)

Mariposa, your glasses are very similar to mine, even the same color -- mine are just a little "flatter" and "wider" ovals, if that makes sense!

I am surprised how many girls voted they wore glasses on a regular basis, considering I can't think of anyone who is wearing glasses in their avatar pic! Of course I shouldn't complain since I don't like posting any pictures of myself online (I am paranoid about putting too much personal info out on the web!)


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 29, 2005)

i'm supposed to wear glasses, but i don't. i have a pair i don't like. i can't wear contacts because i HATE anything having to do with my eyes (except eyeliner and mascara, of course). i'm really weird about it!

my vision isn't so bad, but i can't see far away.


----------



## Anya1976 (Mar 30, 2005)

I wear contacts most of the time i always hated my glasses and while wearing contacts my perscriptions don't change as much as they did when i only wore my glasses.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 27, 2013)

The eye doctor said my astigmatism is bad enough that contacts are impossible. I wear glasses and I only take them off to shower and sleep. I've learned that prescription sunglasses are very important as well and will be getting those next year.


----------



## makeupbyomar (Nov 27, 2013)

Yeah, I wear invisible trifocals with transitional lenses, (damn expensive too), that way I don't have to carry a set of prescription sunglasses with me.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *vogueboy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yeah, I wear invisible trifocals with transitional lenses, (damn expensive too), that way I don't have to carry a set of prescription sunglasses with me.
hey! I wear invisible trifocals too!!!

I just got them this past month.


----------



## makeupbyomar (Nov 27, 2013)

Hey cool! How are you finding them in terms of adjustment? I've had mine for just over a year, and for me, the first couple of days it felt like the sidewalk was up to my waist, like I was in the shallow end of a swimming pool, and negotiating stairs in low light was a wee bit of a challenge, lol


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 29, 2013)

Same! At first it was HORRIBLE. I felt dizzy and it was weird. But now I'm ok! The transitions between grades aren't too drastic though



> Hey cool! How are you finding them in terms of adjustment? I've had mine for just over a year, and for me, the first couple of days it felt like the sidewalk was up to my waist, like I was in the shallow end of a swimming pool, and negotiating stairs in low light was a wee bit of a challenge, lol


----------



## makeupbyomar (Nov 29, 2013)

Oh, you got transitions as well. Yeah, same with mine. The sales lady was trying to upsale me a pair of prescription sunglasses, y'know at 50% off, I declined as I didn't want to carry around yet another item on me... How do find the transitions over sunglasses so far?


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *vogueboy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Oh, you got transitions as well. Yeah, same with mine.

The sales lady was trying to upsale me a pair of prescription sunglasses, y'know at 50% off, I declined as I didn't want to carry around yet another item on me...

How do find the transitions over sunglasses so far?
ohh. oops. no i dont have transitions! i dont know why i phrased it like that. i meant like, the different grades in my trifocals were weird to get used to at first!


----------



## makeupbyomar (Nov 29, 2013)

Ahhh, gotcha. Me too! Even after all this time, my peripheral vision is still slightly blurry. I find I have to turn my head more to the side to see things more clearly.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 30, 2013)

Yeah! I have to do that too!!! It's kinda annoying but better than not being able to see and/or constant headaches.



> Ahhh, gotcha. Me too! Even after all this time, my peripheral vision is still slightly blurry. I find I have to turn my head more to the side to see things more clearly.


----------



## makeupbyomar (Nov 30, 2013)

Haha! So true!


----------



## BratzFan (Nov 30, 2013)

I can't workout in glasses, but I like to wear them because they're cute


----------



## Deareux (Nov 30, 2013)

I wear a pair of ivory white Prada's. I get tons of compliments on them. But they're becoming a bit too loose and they'll fall off of my face easily, so I'm trying to find another pair to replace them. But I'm having a hard time finding another pair that I like. I don't have eye care insurance, so if I'm going to buy frames I want to be able to stick to them for at least a few years.


----------



## BratzFan (Nov 30, 2013)

> I wear a pair of ivory white Prada's. I get tons of compliments on them. But they're becoming a bit too loose and they'll fall off of my face easily, so I'm trying to find another pair to replace them. But I'm having a hard time finding another pair that I like. I don't have eye careÂ insurance, so if I'm going to buy framesÂ I want to be able to stick to them for at least a few years.


 ugh I know!!! I have insurance but the places with good frames are out of network. My exams/contacts are covered so I pay for glasses about every 1.5-2 years. I wish I could afford multiple high-end frames each year (I'm greedy I love white glasses under blacklight! LOVE


----------



## Deareux (Nov 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BratzFan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


ugh I know!!! I have insurance but the places with good frames are out of network. My exams/contacts are covered so I pay for glasses about every 1.5-2 years. I wish I could afford multiple high-end frames each year (I'm greedy I love white glasses under blacklight! LOVE

If you have a Saks OFF FIFTH or Nordstrom Rack, you can buy designer sunglasses for the fraction of the price. You can then pop out the tinted lenses and get them fitted with normal prescription lenses. However, the frames have to be thick enough to hold the prescription lens and not be too curved.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 30, 2013)

My ray bans are sunglasses that I had perscription lenses. These same model sunglasses in their eyeglass equivalent were more expensive. The sunglasses loophole is the best!



> If you have a Saks OFF FIFTH or Nordstrom Rack, you can buy designer sunglasses for the fraction of the price. You can then pop out the tinted lenses and get them fitted with normal prescription lenses. However, the frames have to be thick enough to hold the prescription lens and not be too curved.Â


----------



## LadyofAsgard (Dec 14, 2013)

Unfortunately I have to wear glasses ALL the time. I usually take them off for pictures, though. I cannot wear contact lenses which is a bummer for me because I look so much better without glasses!


----------



## lioness90 (Dec 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyofAsgard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Unfortunately I have to wear glasses ALL the time. I usually take them off for pictures, though. I cannot wear contact lenses which is a bummer for me because I look so much better without glasses!
Same here. I can't wear contact lenses but I look so much better without glasses *pout*


----------



## LadyofAsgard (Dec 14, 2013)

May I ask why you can't wear them? I can't wear them because of dry eye and astigmatism. Even contact lenses specifically made for astigmatism don't work. My eyes turn bloodshot red almost immediately after putting them in and it feels like someone is pointing a blow dryer at my eyes on a high setting! I can't wear them more than 20 minutes. It sucks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lioness90 (Dec 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyofAsgard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

May I ask why you can't wear them?
I can't wear them because of dry eye and astigmatism. Even contact lenses specifically made for astigmatism don't work. My eyes turn bloodshot red almost immediately after putting them in and it feels like someone is pointing a blow dryer at my eyes on a high setting! I can't wear them more than 20 minutes. It sucks!




I have astigmatism and "alternating lazy eyes" (I don't know the correct medical term). Basically one of my eyes is usually looking out into the distance. 



 I hate the way contacts feel and they are a pain to remove because my pupils don't stay still when I'm removing contacts.


----------



## LadyofAsgard (Dec 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have astigmatism and "alternating lazy eyes" (I don't know the correct medical term). Basically one of my eyes is usually looking out into the distance. 



 I hate the way contacts feel and they are a pain to remove because my pupils don't stay still when I'm removing contacts.
I was born with a lazy left eye (pointed inward). 

I wish I could get Lasik so I wouldn't have to wear glasses anymore.


----------



## lioness90 (Dec 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyofAsgard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif  
I was born with a lazy left eye (pointed inward). 

I wish I could get Lasik so I wouldn't have to wear glasses anymore.

I plan on looking into getting Lasik eye surgery. I wanted to get surgery to straighten my lazy eyes but I was told that there would be a 5% chance of brain damage and I didn't want to risk that.


----------



## Kaileeia (Dec 15, 2013)

I have been wearing glasses since 2nd grade I think... I used to wear contacts from maybe 8th grade - the time I had my son when I was 19. I am 27 now... Once I had him, I gave up! However, a few days ago, I did go and have an exam for contacts and I do have a pair. Maybe I will wear them tomorrow to work and see how that goes... I think I am going to look so weird!


----------



## kotoko (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Deareux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wear a pair of ivory white Prada's. I get tons of compliments on them. But they're becoming a bit too loose and they'll fall off of my face easily, so I'm trying to find another pair to replace them. But I'm having a hard time finding another pair that I like. I don't have eye care insurance, so if I'm going to buy frames I want to be able to stick to them for at least a few years.

 

There are these foamy things called Wedgees that you can get off Amazon that you can stick over the back ends of your glasses (where they rest behind your ears) and it'l help hold them in place. Could be worth a shot!


----------



## CaseyR (Dec 23, 2013)

I find that as I get older (being 29 now), I tend to need them more and more these days.  Initially, I just used them for reading/driving, but lately, when I don't have my glasses, I've found myself not recognizing people from a distance; a little embarrassing at times lol...  I have my normal pair, and then a pair for prescription sunglasses as my eyes are also quite sensitive to the sun.  So yeah, I pretty much always have a pair on me of some kind.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Dec 23, 2013)

Yes I do  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 99% of the time! My frames are ray bans; you can see it on my profile picture.


----------



## lioness90 (Dec 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yes I do  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 99% of the time! My frames are ray bans; you can see it on my profile picture.
I LOVE your glasses!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Dec 23, 2013)

> I LOVE your glasses!Â


 Thank you! I have a very flat nose so I always need to push the glasses up x)


----------



## lauradee2 (Jan 10, 2014)

Glasses are something that I have struggled with for a long time. I have always worn contacts. I have always thought that glasses made me look old and ugly. It has taken me many years to change my opinion about all of that. It has also taken a significant amount of coaxing by my husband for me to realize that I actually look pretty good with glasses on. Besides, glasses have some advantages that contacts don't. I don't often take my contacts out. This ultimately leads to my eyes becoming irritated and sore. Glasses are easier to take on and off at bed and such, and really aren't as bad as I once thought them to be.


----------



## beautybybrett (Jan 21, 2014)

I've worn glasses for years. I wouldn't be me without them. I like how they make me look.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elena K (Feb 23, 2014)

I strongly prefer contacts, for a number of reasons, but recently I've been wearing glasses more often.


----------



## azalea97 (Feb 23, 2014)

I used to wear contacts all the time. For the first time in my life I actually have a pair of glasses that I like how they look on me...even got lots of compliments so I started alternating between the two. I ran out of contacts and haven't been able to reorder yet so I've been wearing my glasses all the time.


----------



## Sam Clysdale (Feb 24, 2014)

I wear glasses.


----------



## mariahzelada (Feb 25, 2014)

I wear glasses. But so it seems my last pair I think I threw in the garbage when I was doing a mass clean of my room before my boyfriend came to meet me for the first time. I really hate contacts. Whenever I try and wear then I end up scratching my eye to hell. Once I needed my mom to put the contact out for me cause I couldn't do it on my own lol Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------

